# Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Twins! Fluffy Pics 4/15



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

We have :kidblue: :kidred: !

The little boy is a chamoise like mom with splashy kind of "misty" white on both sides and white marks on his face. He also has roaning on his ears and around his eyes from his grandma and speckling on the ears as well. Brown eyes.

The girl looks like dad. He really passes his color on! She is a buckskin with a heavy white overlay...so mostly white with brown lower legs and a couple of tiny brown spots over her eyes. Her eyes are blue! She is going to look creepy if you ask me...all white with bright blue eyes.

I will have photos later today hopefully, if I can get into town and back before dark. I have a lot of stops to make but I won't leave here until I'm sure they are eating well. I got some photos of the birth and then my camera died. Of course. I shouldn't have sat there taking pictures of birds while waiting for her to get down to business. Lol.

She didn't dilate fully.....I couldn't get a whole hand in her, just most of my hand. She didn't have much problem passing the kids though. Probably wouldn't have been able to do it herself but I just had to pull as she pushed. The boy was breach. I'm just glad they were not mal-positioned because there was no way I could have gone in. Hoping she will dilate fully with further kiddings, especially if she has more than twins in the future.

In any case, both of these kids will be for sale. Buck will be wethered, no questions. I won't let a FF buck go intact unless the sire and the dam's dam were insanely perfect.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Twins!*

A big congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Twins!*

Congrat's on the baby's!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Twins!*

Congrats! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Twins!*

Congrats! Can't wait for pics! :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Twins!*

That little girl sounds sooooo cute, pics please lol


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Twins!*

So I actually did get a couple of photos before my battery died this morning. I forgot about the last two and the photo with the doe is horrid. She was still all goopy and floppy. Lol. But I forgot to grab batteries at Walmart on the way home, so these will have to suffice for now. The ones of her loving on the buckling are cute.










Mmmm, birth fluids. Lol. The one the left is the boy, the white one is the girl. She is freaky looking with those bright blue eyes on the white!! I have decided to name her Poppet. Firelight Ranch TH Poppet. I have been calling the little boy Viking. He'll be a wether so a registered name isn't an issue.



















She is such an amazing mom! At first she wouldn't stand for them to nurse because she wanted them in front of her face at all times, but she caught on instantly when I held her still.

Fluffy pictures tomorrow!

Oh, and a cute photo of Dakota's kids at a week old (they'll be 3 weeks on Sunday). I've noticed all the buck kids by my buck are slightly toed out behind, but all the does have perfectly straight legs.










The buck kid is Tramp (going to be a wether), Firelight Ranch Lady in the Water is the middle one, and Firelight Ranch Compass Rose is the little black/white doe.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Twins! Photos Last Post*

ahhhh, see.... it's all worth it :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Twins! Photos Last Post*

SUPER DUPER CUTE!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Twins! Photos Last Post*

Fluffy pictures as promised! They are still a little "scrunchy" but already very bouncy. They are both cute, but the girls eyes on that white still creep me out a little.

Both Kids:









Poppet (Doe):



















Viking (Buck):










I love twins. Knock on wood, but I've never had any problems birthing twins or having any being abnormally small and weak and/or squashed or messed up from being crowded in the womb.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Twins! Photos Last Post*

Awww...just way to cute! Congrats!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Super cute babies. Love their fluffy pics!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh, these baby pics just got me even more excited to see my first kids in a few days! I love the blue eyes! She looks like a Poppet...she also looks like shes not going to take no smack from anyone!  Your boy is awesone too. Actually... in the first fluffy pic, it looks like both of them can already hold their own! HeHeHe


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

VERY cute


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

How cute! Little man looks just like his mom, and I think the white with blue eyes is very pretty. Congrats! :applaud:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are beautiful...congrats!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are so pretty! :wink:


----------

